# Cats yay or nay



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

What are the pros and cons of taking out the cats I'm not worried about emissions nor the ozone layer lol I have cat back loud mouth 1's but my buddy has a 2000 SS Camaro with no cats and only a resonator and it sounds amazing


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No cats here! Love the smell and love the sound 

I have LT's and I am about to install the LM1 Resonators. I will post a clip so you can hear it if you'd like?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate cats, I'm more of a dog lover. :lol:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You have an SLP exhaust, you need cats. Its loud and horrible enough as it is.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol I think they are coming off I never got to be the obnoxious ******* with a loud ass car before seems like a good time to start haha


----------

